# Clear Stripping Baskets



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Clear Stripping Basket. $150 Shipped in less than 2 weeks to your door (usually a couple days).  Your choice on White or Black Base.

Heavy base additional $30

Pics of Eddie's Basket




























Jack's Basket










Paypal Accepted

[email protected]


----------

